# Can Betta survive cycling better than other fish?



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

Especially in a planted tank? for these reasons:

1. Betta can breathe air
2. Betta produce very little waste

With enough plants and a single betta, it might be possible that a cycle isn't even needed as the plants would consume all of the ammonia. Or there might be a very extended cycle with low concentrations of ammonia and nitrites throughout.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

In theory yes but id still watch for sudden spikes as they can easily get ammonia burn on their gills.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

well, yes/no. they still rely heavily on their gills. they can't survive without either their labyrinth organ or their gills.
your theory about the cycle is inaccurate. my tank was moderately planted, and there was a full cycle, with spikes of both ammonia and nitrite. to have a tank be filtered by only plants, it basically has to be SO filled with plants that there's very very little swimming room. which just isn't good for a betta. it can be done with smaller fish, and shrimp, but not as easily bettas, or at least not in my experience/that i've read about.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Best way is to do a fishless cycle, then add the Betta when the cycle is complete. 

If you cannot wait then you can buy the proper bacteria, but you have to read the label. Look for Nitrospiros species of bacteria. All other 'cycle in a bottle' products have the wrong species. 

The plants will help a lot, and in a large tank with a small fish load it can work. I would still make sure the plants are well rooted and growing well before adding the fish (any species) and while I am waiting for the plants to get established go ahead and do the fishless cycle. If one Betta is all that is going in the tank then you could cycle it by maintaining perhaps as little as 1 ppm ammonia daily.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Sep 9, 2010)

Diana said:


> Best way is to do a fishless cycle, then add the Betta when the cycle is complete.
> 
> If you cannot wait then you can buy the proper bacteria, but you have to read the label. Look for Nitrospiros species of bacteria. All other 'cycle in a bottle' products have the wrong species.
> 
> The plants will help a lot, and in a large tank with a small fish load it can work. I would still make sure the plants are well rooted and growing well before adding the fish (any species) and while I am waiting for the plants to get established go ahead and do the fishless cycle. If one Betta is all that is going in the tank then you could cycle it by maintaining perhaps as little as 1 ppm ammonia daily.


+1

Nah..nevermind

+ Over 9,000


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

If my bbk shrimp can survive a uncycle tank a betta sure can.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Hardiest Fish For "Fish In" Cycling*



taiwwa said:


> Especially in a planted tank? for these reasons:
> 
> 1. Betta can breathe air
> 2. Betta produce very little waste
> ...


Hello t...

The only fish that will easily survive the "Fish In" cycling process are the following:

If you prefer "Livebearers" then use Guppies or Platys. If you prefer "Egglayers", then Zebra Danios, White Clouds and Rosy Barbs. The rest will likely survive, but are much more sensative to changes in water chemistry.

Just a suggestion.

B


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

there is no reason to do a fish in cycle. dump in some protein heavy food, pure ammonia solution (no additives), or even urine to rot and your tank will cycle just fine.

their labyrinth organ likely makes them more resilient against nitrite, as nitrite acts the same way carbon monoxide does, it outcompetes O2 for binding to hemoglobin. oxygen therapy (increased O2 concentration) helps the animal survive as its body processes the nitrite. air has a much higher concentration O2, so it takes fewer functional hemoglobin to keep the animal alive.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I would say this depends on the size of the tank. If you use a 10 gal tank with lots of plants, there is no reason why a beta could not immediately go into it. A 1 gal may be another story, but if you seed the tank with some filter material from another tank you could add the fish immediately as well. A beta lives in a cup at the fish store for days on end, no filter, no airstone and they seem just fine. Any tank would seem to be an improvement.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

They may survive it but it's surely not good for them. Besides burning the gills it also weakens their immune systems, making them more susceptible to bacterial infections such as fin rot.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

Gotta agree with Garfield. A single betta in a planted tank of 5 gallons or more, with light feeding and normal water changes would produce so little waste that one can easily cycle without the ammonia ever reaching dangerous levels. Anyone who has access to bacteria from an established tank (such as filter media from an established filter) that can seed their new tank is totally wasting their time and effort with a fishless cycle.


----------



## UnderwaterBasketWeaving (12 mo ago)

reignOfFred said:


> Gotta agree with Garfield. A single betta in a planted tank of 5 gallons or more, with light feeding and normal water changes would produce so little waste that one can easily cycle without the ammonia ever reaching dangerous levels. Anyone who has access to bacteria from an established tank (such as filter media from an established filter) that can seed their new tank is totally wasting their time and effort with a fishless cycle.


Would this theory still hold true with a 20 gallon long, moderate- heavily planted with a single Betta I rescued ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

UnderwaterBasketWeaving said:


> Would this theory still hold true with a 20 gallon long, moderate- heavily planted with a single Betta I rescued ?


Just to let you know, you may not get an answer in a 10 year old thread


----------



## UnderwaterBasketWeaving (12 mo ago)

Darkblade48 said:


> Just to let you know, you may not get an answer in a 10 year old thread


Oh snap ): 
Thread revival anyone?!


----------

